# 1939 Monark 5-Bar///Back from dead



## Pressed Steel 1915 (Jan 19, 2018)

(( Photo of before is not mine...Taken from past owner's post about the 5-bar ))


1939 Monark 5-bar...Frame/Fork/Handlebars are original to bike, A rust-rod type build that is as period correct as possible is what I'm shooting for.

The fork was just about un-usable, Right side has a wave & springier will never work again, But has come out as true and safe as possible.

Hoping to find an original tank for it, Maybe at a show this Summer.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 23, 2018)

What a change! looking good so far. Congrats!


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Jan 23, 2018)

Great job!


----------



## catfish (Jan 24, 2018)

Nice!


----------

